# Fred Penner at our school



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Fred Penner played at our school today to kick off addictions week. I had heard that he was a good guitar player but I didn't realize how good and at 71 his voice is still strong. He is a very good performer. The high school kids did not know who he was (even though I showed my class a couple of Youtube videos) but after a couple of songs they were singing and clapping along.

After the performance a couple of students who play guitar and I went back to the gym to talk to him. He was very approachable and let one of the students try out his guitar and then sat down with him to gave some advice on playing different chords. He also made positive comments about the students playing to keep him motivated. Mr. Penner would make a good teacher. I asked him where he had his guitar made and he mentioned a luthier that used to live in Quebec and now in B.C. but I forget his name.

Mr. Penner is a class act and a very good musician. It was a good day today.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't heard Fred Penner's name mentioned in a long time.
Great to hear that he is doing well and still playing and singing.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

He played the local folk festival 2 summers ago.

It was pretty awesome, he has slot of energy and the whole crowd sang along.
2 yr olds, a lot of 30 to 40 and 60 +
They all knew the words to all the songs.

I would definitely see him again.

Nathan


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw him play at the Ottawa Folk Festival this summer. He did an afternoon show for families and an evening show for adults. I went to the afternoon show with my 6 year old. We were early and watched him soundcheck (which he jammed out Sunshine of Your Love). In the main show, he added in little nuggets for the grown ups in his children's songs, for example, he added a bridge to a song which became California Dreaming. At the end of the show he got the who audience singing 'You Are My Sunshine' and then waved and left the stage as we began a verse. This left the whole audience of adults and children singing together, it was quite a moment. Brought a tear to my eye.

I've seen a good handful of children's performances having 2 kids and being a music fan. None of them were in the league of Fred Penner, he's a genius and wonderful performer. Thanks for reminding me with this post.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a partial peek at the guitar


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

^ looks like a Larrive C09 Deluxe circa mid eighties.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, that looks like the same guitar I saw him play.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you tell him you have a cat in your avatar? 
Hello Fisher Branch! My mom was from Gypsumville.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Classy dude. Wonder if he knows eruption? Lol


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

he played here this summer but we weren't able to go...
we picked up his first album at a sale two wks ago and the spare parts have been playing it on repeat since...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow.

The album came back ............. we thought it was a goner.


----------

